
Google Fi replacing phones under warranty with refurbished phones - uneewk80
I bought a Pixel 3a XL about three months ago. About 2 months ago speaker and ringer stopped working. I have had numerous calls with Google Fi support. The best they can do for me is send me a refurbished replacement probably of lesser value. This is for a phone under warranty. This is quite unfair.
======
Throwawayaerlei
Consider yourself to be very lucky, I dropped Fi when the protection plan for
my Nexus 5X which had a swelling battery after less than two years only
offered a cheap "Motorola" phone that among other thing was reported to have
bad WiFi performance, negating one of the big advantages of Fi.

Here, as long as this refurbished replacement is the same device, and the
warranty either continues, or if needed gets extended by at least a couple of
months, you should be OK. Many returns have absolutely nothing wrong with
them, or something really minor.

If Apple's iOS software quality wasn't awful and getting worse, I'd recommend
checking out iPhones, I just had a very good experience getting a problem
fixed at my local Best Buy. But having to be concerned that software updates
will take out your phone, or WiFi, or other basic functionality means this
will be my last as well as first iPhone.

------
odonnellryan
They've always done this. Worse is the phones in my experience have had the
same issues over and over again.

------
masonic
"Refurbished" simply means not from new stock. It could still be an unused
phone.

What about the retailer?

------
forgotmypw38
It does seem unfair, and it's also a common practice. Apple does it too.

------
RenRav
Would it be fair if they paid the difference in cost?

